# Sears Tower glass balcony, Chicago: not for acrophobics!



## editor (Jul 3, 2009)

How do you fancy stepping out on to a glass floor, 1.353 feet in the air?!










http://www.archdaily.com/27612/glass-balcony-at-sears-tower/


----------



## subversplat (Jul 3, 2009)

I can't wait to jump on that thing one day.


----------



## Epona (Jul 3, 2009)

That makes me feel panicky just looking at the photos


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 3, 2009)

Bloody hell  that's worse than the glass bits in the CN tower


----------



## Yetman (Jul 3, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Bloody hell  that's worse than the glass bits in the CN tower



They are all dusty and that though, you need clear glass like this bad boy to get the proper fear factor going


----------



## Griff (Jul 3, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Bloody hell  that's worse than the glass bits in the CN tower



Yeah, makes me feel all wobbly looking at those pictures. 

Went up the CN Tower over twenty years ago and it was fine, not summat I'd want to do now though.

*shudders*


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2009)

Mind you, the WTC viewing platform got my legs wobbling a bit:


----------



## Belushi (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm hoping to visit Chicago later in the year but no bloody way would I stand on that!


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 3, 2009)

I have been to the Sears tower and that was enough to make me feel giddy. Screw standing on that thing


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh, that looks like fun, but scary fun


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jul 3, 2009)

The Sears tower bit looks amazing. I'd definitely go there if I was in town.
Mind you - my legs went funny on one of the towers at Warwick Castle last week, so it would probably be a bit of an ordeal.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 3, 2009)

I've been up 1,149 ft (350 m) Stratosphere Tower in Vegas. I'll try find a pic looking down.

I bottled it for the Insanity ride though:


----------



## Griff (Jul 3, 2009)

Kanda said:


> I bottled it for the Insanity ride though:




Jesus!


----------



## janeb (Jul 4, 2009)

This has just made my palms sweat, no way would you ever get me on this


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 4, 2009)

An old clip, but this thread's reminded me of it:


Utterly fucking insane/stupid.  

Even though he doesn't fall, it turns my stomach every time I've watched it.


----------



## WouldBe (Jul 4, 2009)

editor said:


> How do you fancy stepping out on to a glass floor, 1.353 feet in the air?!



16 inches is a piece of piss. 

1,353 feet is


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 4, 2009)

Kanda said:


> I've been up 1,149 ft (350 m) Stratosphere Tower in Vegas. I'll try find a pic looking down.
> 
> I bottled it for the Insanity ride though:




Just watching that gives me the urge to throw up.

This associated video found on that link looks pretty hair raising...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 4, 2009)

Sunspots said:


> An old clip, but this thread's reminded me of it:
> 
> 
> Utterly fucking insane/stupid.
> ...



He has something on his back that looks suspiciously like a parachute.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 5, 2009)

I did the rollercoaster at Stratosphere,. Big shot doenst look much until you consider that you are already 1000ft above the strip to begin with and you shoot about another 200ft pulling 4-5G.

For sheer balls the size of melons tho I give you Philipe Petit.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 6, 2009)

I think there's something similar in the Pompidou Centre, though not as high up.


----------

